# Poster Apple



## SirRobin (11 Novembre 2002)

J'avais l'habitude de me fournir en posters apple à l'AppleExpo de Paris, sur les stands des imprimeurs. Vous savez, ces posters qui sont généralement très jolis, TRÈS grands et font très bien sur un mur. Mais cette année, rien
Comme mes affiches des premiers g4 commencent à dater (2 ans déjà, c'est la qu'on se rend compte qu'il faut changer de proc) j'aimerais bien que l'on m'indique qq adresses de boutiques sur Paris, où on peut trouver des posters des nouvelles machines (iMac g4, powermac etc.), et leur prix (c'est déjà incroyable qu'on doive payer de la pub ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2002)

ici


----------



## rillettes (11 Novembre 2002)

macinside.com


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2002)

Je connaissais ce site... et j'ai été assez surpris de voir que certains posters Think Different que je possède se vendent maintenant assez cher... Malheureusement je n'ai pas celui du Dalaï Lama... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apple les avait vendu il y a quelques années sur son *site*.


----------



## SirRobin (11 Novembre 2002)

Tout cela est très cher : 15 $ pour le poster d'une nouvelle machine - à peu près autant d'euros - et jusqu'à 150 $ pour l'affiche "Think Different" de Hitchcok ! Je peux encore comprendre que des rares de la superbe campagne "Think Different" soient vendus chers, mais pour une simple pub d'imac, obtenue gratuitement auparavant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Est ce qu'il y a des magasins Apple à paris qui en vendent moins cher, siouplé ? Ou même qui en donnent avec un achat ?


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2002)

sinon falait faire les abris bus durant apple expo


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2002)

Booba a dit:
			
		

> *Mais cette année, rien*



si falait chercher j'ai eu de bo poster Unix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et aussi de bo t-shirt)


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2002)

Je viens de ressortir les factures des posters que j'avais acheté en 1998. J'avais acheté les deux sets... pour 18$...

Si je fais le compte... ils valent au total plus de 700$ actuellement!


----------



## ApplePie (11 Novembre 2002)

*DE... LI... RANT*








_...  je parle du prix des posters "think diff."_


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* DE... LI... RANT








...  je parle du prix des posters "think diff." *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon je suis allé faire un tour sur eBay... les prix sont bien inférieurs...


----------



## iSimon (12 Novembre 2002)

Quoi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 300balles un poster de G4 que j'ai eu gratos à Apple Expo !!!
Et bah si quelqu'un est interressé, je le vend à 30


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2002)

il ont un partie de ma collection :

http://www.redlightrunner.com/sheetofapsix.html (X1)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/casforyourap.html (X1)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/imacyumposter.html (X1)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/ibnowwitimpo.html (X2)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/g4cubposmacn.html (X2)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/apcindisbanp.html (X2)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/apg4banpos.html (X3)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/vinmacoswat.html (X1)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/aposxjagtshi.html (X2)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/whitapthints.html (X1 en noir)

mais bon j'ai encore plein d'autocollants, des tapis de souris (a vendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






un bo stylo Think Different, des t-shirts, encore des stylos, casquette, ...


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2002)

tien un site d'un collectionner : http://homepage2.nifty.com/56thWAREHOUSE/HAJIME.html (j'aime bien les bouteilles de biere apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gribouille (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside, marchand de tapis:</font><hr />*

mais bon j'ai encore plein d'autocollants, des tapis de souris (a vendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






un bo stylo Think Different, des t-shirts, encore des stylos, casquette, ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

vénal vas... je parie qu'alem touche une commission sur ces tapis au noir


----------



## ApplePie (12 Novembre 2002)

*c'est bien ces posts, ca crée des vocations commerciales*


----------



## kamkil (12 Novembre 2002)

Mon rêve (parmis pleins d'autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ce serait de posséder tous les objets collector apple
J'ai 40 affiches et j'ai aussi été déçu cette année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yen avait au stand éducation mais je l'ai ai oublié à la maclan!!! 3 en fait. Tu saurais pas qui les a pris mackie? Greg ptet


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2002)

oui, il faut voir avec greg


----------



## kamkil (12 Novembre 2002)

Ya www.theapplecollection.com qui est pas mal aussi


----------



## SirRobin (20 Novembre 2002)

J'insiste et je relance ce sujet : il me *faut*   au moins  un poster Apple (grand format) dans les deux semaines. Ma chambre est nue et désolée sans eux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Si qq habitant Paris peut m'en vendre, son prix sera le mien (pas trop cher quand même siouplé).


----------



## maousse (20 Novembre 2002)

Si tu veux placer ton argent, pour de vrai, une  action peut faire l'affaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Apple est la plus populaire, entre parenthèse...)


----------



## kamkil (21 Novembre 2002)

Bon je vais faire un geste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je veux bien t'en vendre un sauf que je préfère te prévenir: c'est pas de l'état neuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_PS: Pour en parler contacte moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis là ce week-end sur ichat normalement: yukel.monfray@mac.com



_


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2002)

Pareil j'ai gardé une vingtaine de posters des différents Apple Expo et d'après ce site ça se vendrait quelques centaines de dollars. Complétements tarés ces américains ...


----------

